# IPFW fwd with udp



## mormaii2 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello, I've got this rule set up:


```
30010 fwd 10.200.0.1 tcp from 10.200.0.0/16 to any dst-port 80
```

So any traffic that wants to connect to port 80 coming from the network 10.200.0.0/16 is sent to 10.200.0.1. This works correctly without a problem. Now when I want to do the same with port 53


```
30000 fwd 10.200.0.1 ip from 10.200.0.0/16 to any dst-port 53
```
 
It won't forward it to 10.200.0.1 at all.


```
14:51:18.951520 IP 10.200.0.197.4459 > 8.8.8.8.53: 14+ A? google.com. (28)
```

Is this a bug or is there a way to solve it?


----------

